# Bonfires



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Are we still allowed to light bonfires please?


----------



## Centralbound (Aug 16, 2013)

May 1 is the cutoff in my freguesia but you should check your own. Local café is a good place to start.


----------

